# A new redcoat in our midst.



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*It is with great pleasure that I announce the promotion of DonaldG to Moderator.*

*Congratulations Donald* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Donald!!!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*CONGRATULATION DONALD ^-^*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

so how much did he pay you for that privilege :laugh::laugh:

anyway, congrats to donaldgray:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Donald :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Donald. :4-clap:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations *Donald* and not before time. :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations Donald


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Donald - well deserved indeed!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you one and all. :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Donald!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Donald. A well deserved promotion.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Donald. ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Again, thanks to all. ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done Donald .. 

thought I'd better congratulate you in case you decide to go back to the old shooting range :laugh: still laughing over that .. lucky I never put my real photo on TSF :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you DF - I dare you to put your photo up! :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Donald :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats Donald!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats, Donald. Well done.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you all :wave:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats on the promtion well done


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Donald. 

JC


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Many thanks to you all :wave:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

My belated Congrats Donald! Sorry, but I have been very busy with my new job (Too busy for my aging body) but trying to hang on!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Adam - I know the feeling - I have 'bones' too. Been doing fencing and mixing concrete by hand - Every joint & muscle aches.

And a big thanks to everyone who commented :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done and a well-earned congratulations Donald


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WereBo :wave:


----------

